# ND registry Q....



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What are the benifets to reg. with NDGA, NENDA, ANDDA? We are reg. with AGS and will be with ADGA but wanted to know about these...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I was a member of all of them. Got tired of the bickering with the ANDDA, and you don't get much out of NENDA. Both are just breed clubs, not registries. 

The NDGA has a lot more stuff out west, they seem pretty nice but not shows out this way. 

AGS is a waste of money. They cancelled their national show, never get paperwork back in time to get to shows, never answer their phone, ect. so I did not renew membership with them

The only one worth the money, IMO, is the ADGA. They have everything set up nice, get back to you on questions ect. They are more expensive but worth it because they have more programs.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

All I have experience with is AGS, and I'm thinking I'm going to be transfering ove to ADGA. I sent in 1 transfer of ownership, a new registration and herd name registration... 2 months to return paperwork. They're system is very slow and old and they only offer membership online, everything else is snail-mail. 
ADGA seems to have a much more professional set up going on.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm an ADGA and AGS member and just joined NDGA this year. Also, have ANDDA. But ANDDA isn't a registry. 

There are only ADGA shows here in the pacific northwest, but I want my buyers to have options of registering with those three registries. There are problems with both AGS and ADGA. I could go on about them both and the issues I have had, but won't. NDGA doesn't seem to be popular where I am...but this is my first year with them...we'll see how it goes. All I plan on using them for is kid registration applications for buyers. They're a smaller registry...and sometimes the small ones are the best.

There are more member benefits and programs through ADGA...but they're not the easiest registry to deal with from my experience.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't show, so shows aren't a factor with me. I am a member of AGS and NDGA.

AGS: I like AGS! They have always been helpful and reasonably quick for me. Their goats can also be re-registered with ADGA and NDGA, so buyers can do that if they want to. Their prices are nice too.

ADGA: I do not have a membership. Last I looked, ADGA fees were more expensive than AGS. I've also heard the secretaries are mean, but that might be isolated incidents.  ADGA NDs can be re-registered with AGS and NDGA.

NDGA: The registrar is super nice over the phone.  NDGA registered only goats cannot be re-registered with AGS or ADGA.

To sum it up, if I were starting over, I'd go with only AGS. Just my :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I myself like AGS... We have more ADGA shows so I would like to reg. with ADGA aswell..... just didn't know about the others.... Thank you all!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I was registered member of ADGA and AGS. But I have dropped AGS, for one we dont have any shows really around here for them. Cant never get ahold of them when I call them, dont send paperwork back for months. And when you need something from AGS you better be ready to wait for ever for it. So now im just a ADGA member and that's how im staying.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have never had a problem with AGS.... They have always sent paperwork back quickly..... I wish ADGA didn't cost so much.... and I get confused about their paperwork... lol! Oh well I will add them when we can....


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I think a lot depends on whether you show and what area you're in. New England/Jersey are a hotbed for AGS, whereas other locales are ADGA strong. Although ADGA, since they let in NDs are strengthening just about everywhere. NDGA has localized pockets, particularly out west. Although their Dwarf Digest is a perk.
I have never had a problem with AGS - they actually call me if there's an issue. Have always found them to be courteous and willing to help. Yes, paperwork can be slow and they need to get with the times. And reasonable fees.
Lastly, I never liked ADGA's okay stance w/"big brother" type organizations like NAIS.


----------

